# Can the passenger side head be removed without removing the engine?



## mel0425 (Oct 10, 2009)

2001 A6 2.7t HELP


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Can the passenger side head be removed without removing the engine? (mel0425)*

Yes.
BTW Pepsicola replaced a failed Turbo by pulling head with engine still in car.


----------



## mel0425 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Can the passenger side head be removed without removing the engine? (GLS-S4)*

thanks, in process


----------



## euronutz1089 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Can the passenger side head be removed without removing the engine? (mel0425)*

yes but it easyier to pull the motor


----------

